# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Foto Humoristike Nr.4

## Gimi3

* Ne çdo zyre ekziston ...*

*1. Dikush qe e ka gojen e madhe ...*

----------


## Gimi3

*2. Dikush qe rri tere kohen i merzitur ...*

----------


## Gimi3

*3. Dikush qe qesh tere diten ...*

----------


## Gimi3

*4. Dikush qe spiunon ...*

----------


## Gimi3

*5. Dikush qe di gjithcka ...*

----------


## Gimi3

*6. Nje fillestar ...*

----------


## Gimi3

*7. Nje qe ha tere kohen ...*

----------


## Gimi3

*8. Dikush qe i fut hundet ne punet e te tjereve ...*

----------


## Gimi3

*9. Nje shef ekipi ...*

----------


## Gimi3

*10. Djali i shefit ...*

----------


## Gimi3

*11. Dhe sikurisht ... Shefi*

----------


## Gimi3

*Te shikojme fituesit e kesaj gare ...*

*Vendi i 10 - te*

----------


## Gimi3

*Vendi i 9 - te*

----------


## Gimi3

*Vendi i 8 - te*

----------


## Gimi3

*Vendi i 7 - te*

----------


## Gimi3

*Vendi i 6 - te*

----------


## Gimi3

*Vendi i 5 - te*

----------


## Gimi3

*Vendi i 4 - te*

----------


## Gimi3

*Vendi i 3 - te*

----------


## Gimi3

*Vendi i 2 - te*

----------

